# Relative newbie trying to upgrade my PHP5.2x to PHP5.3x



## EliG (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey All,

Thanks for reading.

I use a local FreeBSD server for building web related apps.  

I originally set it up some years ago, and every year or two since then, I've needed to upgrade PHP, MySQL, etc.  I always get it to work, and in the process get to a point where I know what I'm doing with port management, get everything configured properly, and then forget everything by the next time I need to upgrade, and have to start the whole thing all over again a year or two later =o)

So, I'm not exactly a rank newbie, but I'm kind of a rank newbie.

This time, for some reason, nothing seems to be going right.  

I'm trying to upgrade PHP 5.2x to PHP 5.3.8.  I've updated my ports collection but every time I try to install, I get a bunch of errors, mostly regarding dependency.  I've upgraded most of the things that are causing errors, but still, for some reason, no luck.

I assume this is all due to some really stupid mistake I'm making, since I'm only passingly familiar with portupgrade, make, etc.

So, two questions:

1. Is there perchance any sort of (relatively) easy way to upgrade a few packages with all dependencies?

2. Most of my current woes seems to be coming from autoconf.  

Here is the result of my latest attempt to make php5, with the issue (I think) bolded:


```
[root@gyro /usr/ports/lang/php5]# make install
===>   php5-5.3.8 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php5-5.3.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf
===>  Building for autoconf-2.68
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf/work/autoconf-2.68'
Making all in bin
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf/work/autoconf-2.68/bin'
autom4te_perllibdir='..'/lib AUTOM4TE_CFG='../lib/autom4te.cfg'         ../bin/autom4te -B '..'/lib -B '..'/lib 
        --language M4sh --cache '' --melt ./autoconf.as -o autoconf.in
autoconf.as:1: /usr/local/bin/gm4: [B]Warning: Excess arguments to built-in `_m4_popdef' ignored[/B]
autom4te: /usr/local/bin/gm4 failed with exit status: 1
gmake[2]: *** [autoconf.in] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf/work/autoconf-2.68/bin'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf/work/autoconf-2.68'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
[root@gyro /usr/ports/lang/php5]#
```
When I try installing autoconf directly, I get the same issue.  Any idea what this problem is or how I can get around it?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 8, 2011)

Attempting big updates without following /usr/ports/UPDATING is usually what causes this type of problem.

The trick is in figuring out how far back in UPDATING you have to go to catch up.  I'd say at least 20101208, since that was when the autotools update happened.  If you haven't updated ports since installing the operating system, then use that date as a start.


----------



## EliG (Sep 9, 2011)

*Done, but no solution.*

Ok, I've done everything in UPDATING that relates to the autotools.

It all went fine, but I still have the same problem when trying to reinstall autoconf.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2011)

That's not enough.  You have to do everything that pertains to software that is installed.  And when I said "if you haven't updated ports since installing the operating system, then use that date as a start", I meant the date of release of the operating system.

Oh, and do
`# make clean`
in the port directory before trying to build autoconf again.


----------



## EliG (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm.  It hasn't been that long.  I've done most of the UPDATING file, slogging through the rest.

make clean on ports dies with a whole bunch of dependency errors.

Is it possible to simply start over with a fresh ports snapshot, or will that conflict with what's already installed?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2011)

clean should never fail.  Please show the actual output.

Edit: specifically,
`# /usr/ports/devel/autoconf/Makefile`
`# make clean`


----------



## EliG (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey,

Nevermind on the clean - I thought you meant the root port directly... =o)


----------

